# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues >  Subforum for Pathfinder 2e

## Catullus64

Just what the title says: what is the appropriate subforum for posts about Second Edition Pathfinder? I only ask because I've seen posts about the first edition in the 3e/3.5/d20 subforum, and was wondering if the second edition should also be discussed there, or in Other Systems.

----------


## Roland St. Jude

> Just what the title says: what is the appropriate subforum for posts about Second Edition Pathfinder? I only ask because I've seen posts about the first edition in the 3e/3.5/d20 subforum, and was wondering if the second edition should also be discussed there, or in Other Systems.


That d20 subforum is the spot, I believe.

----------

